# Cinta conductora de un bloque optico de un VCD partida



## yisnier (May 30, 2006)

Saludo a todos los colegas electronicos:

Escribo en este foro para solicitar la colaboracion  de ustedes con su amplificadora experiencia, siempre y cuando puedan ofrecerla sin causarles muchas molestias. El problema que se me presento nunca lo he visto, quizas alguno de ustedes que por supuestos tienen mucha mas experiencia que yo, ya lo ha visto. El asunto es que se partio una parte de la cinta conductora que va conectada al bloque optico, o sea, al lente del VCD. Esta cinta es la que se desplaza junto con el movimiento del lente cuando esta leyendo un disco, parece que con el mismo movimiento se partio. Por tal motivo escribo en este foro para ver si alguien ha tenido una experiencia similar para que me indique que es lo que debo hacer en este caso, quizas exista alguna forma de empatarla que me pueda resolver este problema.

Desde ya mis mas sinceros agradecimiento por la colaboracion.
Saludos Yisnier


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2006)

Es muy raro y dificil de solucionar.

Lo mas facil sodar cablecillos desde conector a conector


----------



## MaMu (May 30, 2006)

yisnier dijo:
			
		

> Saludo a todos los colegas electronicos:
> 
> Escribo en este foro para solicitar la colaboracion  de ustedes con su amplificadora experiencia, siempre y cuando puedan ofrecerla sin causarles muchas molestias. El problema que se me presento nunca lo he visto, quizas alguno de ustedes que por supuestos tienen mucha mas experiencia que yo, ya lo ha visto. El asunto es que se partio una parte de la cinta conductora que va conectada al bloque optico, o sea, al lente del VCD. Esta cinta es la que se desplaza junto con el movimiento del lente cuando esta leyendo un disco, parece que con el mismo movimiento se partio. Por tal motivo escribo en este foro para ver si alguien ha tenido una experiencia similar para que me indique que es lo que debo hacer en este caso, quizas exista alguna forma de empatarla que me pueda resolver este problema.
> 
> ...



La solucion efectiva es reemplazar el cable cinta plastica, por la cantidad de conectorses, largo, ancho y distancia entre contactos identicos.
Una soluciones momentanea, es sacar el cable cinta, taparlo con una hoja de papel periodico y plancharlo a temperatura media hasta que quede totalmente plano, una vez plano, probas la continuidad en los extremos del cable. Si todo anda bien, proba doblandolo a la forma en que esta insertado en el pick up del VCD., y vuelve a revisar la continuidad.

Saludos.


----------



## yisnier (Jun 1, 2006)

Muchísimas Gracias por su atención y por su colaboración haciendo uso de su vasta experiencia. Intentare hacer lo que me indicaron. Luego les comentare si tuve suerte. Siempre muy agradecido Yisnier.

Nota: Me mantego abierto a cualquier otra indicación o sugerencia que amablemente me puedan ofrecer todos ustedes que tienen la suficiente experiencia para hacerlo.
Muchas Gracias...


----------



## yisnier (Jun 13, 2006)

yisnier dijo:
			
		

> Muchísimas Gracias por su atención y por su colaboración haciendo uso de su vasta experiencia. Intentare hacer lo que me indicaron. Luego les comentare si tuve suerte. Siempre muy agradecido Yisnier.
> 
> Nota: Me mantego abierto a cualquier otra indicación o sugerencia que amablemente me puedan ofrecer todos ustedes que tienen la suficiente experiencia para hacerlo.
> Muchas Gracias...







Saludos Colegas:

Les comentare que saque del VCD el lente (la unidad óptica) que tiene un extremo de la cinta partida soldada a el y el otro extremo va insertado al Pick up del impreso del VCD. Tome los extremos partidos los puse uno encima del otro y un papel periódico por arriba y lo planche a temperatura media, pero no tuve suerte, pues la cinta nunca se pego. Entonces se me ocurrió tomar una lima y limar con mucho cuidado los dos extremos de la cinta hasta que se observara las laminas de cobre que conectan al lente con el impreso del VCD y comencé a soldarlas, pero de nada valió, porque esas líneas de conexión de cobres son muy finas y muy pegadas unas con otras, lo que las hace muy delicadas y muy difícil de soldar, por lo tanto se parten nuevamente. Realmente es una lastima que un lente (unidad óptica) que esta en perfecto estado técnico no nos resuelva el problema por tener simplemente su cinta conductora partida.

Por otro lado les comento que me regalaron una Discman rota, de la cual me detuve a revisar su lente, y me pude percatar que la cinta conductora de este es idéntica a la cinta conductora del VCD, y entonces se me ocurrió cambiar las cintas, pero nunca he realizado este trabajo y tampoco se si se puede hacer como tampoco se si puede obtener algún resultado con este cambio. Por favor les hago este comentario para que si ustedes pueden y no les causa muchas molestias me colaboren con sugerencias y experiencias cercanas a este cambio de cinta, quizás alguno de ustedes a tenido alguna experiencia parecida.

Muchas gracias por su atención y desde ya les agradezco sus respuestas y sugerencias.
Saludosss


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

yisnier dijo:
			
		

> yisnier dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, haga lo posible por no doblepostear , paar eso esta el boton de EDIT, en fin..

En el lector d eun amigo se rompió la membrana y la soldamos funciono perfecto.

Pero se vovió a romper pues el amigo es bastante descuidado, así que busque en mis viejos equipos y le pusimos otra ya usada pero igualita, en cuanto a esas, son de las blancas.

Las del lector, se refiere a las cafés/transparentes?
Si tiene el mismo número de cable sy el mismo orden, pude reemplazarla, siempr ey cuando no caliente demaciado el lector. Saludos y le sugiero una Lupa 

Saludos


----------



## yisnier (Jun 16, 2006)

Saludos Colega.

Antes que todo muchísimas gracias por su atención y sus sugerencias.
La cinta partida que le comento es la del Lector del VCD que efectivamente tiene un color Café. La otra cinta que tengo, que es idéntica a la que esta partida es la de un lector de CD de una Discman vieja. Mi preocupación es que esas cintas están dobladas y se distribuyen sus líneas conductoras por toda la unidad lectora y además el emisor Láser esta fijado con un pegamento y me imagino que alguna de esas líneas conductoras estén conectadas al emisor Láser. Como nunca he realizado este cambio, le agradecería muchísimo que usted me colaborara con su vasta experiencia en los pasos que tengo que seguir para llevar a cabo este cambio, siempre y cuando no le cause muchas molestias.

Sin más me despido enviándole mis más sinceros agradecimientos por su colaboración...
Muchas Gracias


----------

